# The End (orchestral)



## sherief83 (Jun 6, 2017)

UPDATED: 7/19/2017

Hey Guys,
I've updated this piece after Fixing a few flaws in it. I'm just looking for mix feedback as it will be part of an album forever and ever. So if any flaws stand out, I definitely want to hear it before its too late


----------



## Fer (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi Sherief, this is a wonderful composition, i really liked the mix... can i ask which reverb did you used here? I guess you are using CSS with sordino activated? The brass is the less convincing part to me, though


----------



## sherief83 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi Fer,
Glad you enjoyed it 

I am indeed using CSS with a light touch of two different aliverb Auxs.

as for the brass, what I liked about the sound the most is it reminded me of the way Karl Böhm used to conduct his brass which basically sounds stacked and clustered like that. Something I love personally. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rottoy (Jun 6, 2017)

Beautiful composition and an even better mix! We need to see more of this here.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 6, 2017)

sherief83 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Sharing my latest two day effort, Hope you all enjoy it.




Wowzers... very good! Mid-30s/40s movie score-ish? I'm listening to this and getting carried by the music. Well done!


----------



## sherief83 (Jun 7, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Beautiful composition and an even better mix! We need to see more of this here.





creativeforge said:


> Wowzers... very good! Mid-30s/40s movie score-ish? I'm listening to this and getting carried by the music. Well done!



Thank you guys, I genuinely appreciate it. 

@creativeforge, its more of somewhere between 1880 to 1890 haha  but yeah that style carried for so long. NOW the challenge is to get a film gig of sort where I can actually apply that sort of feels to it. So far, doesn't work yet.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 7, 2017)

Film, theater, public events, documentaries, dance companies, commercials, video games, fashion shows, art galleries, installations, museums, TV series, demos for developers, etc. 

There is room for you, I'm sure.  All the best!


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bump for updated piece feedback.


----------



## col (Jul 19, 2017)

Still sounds great .


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you col! appreciated!


----------



## TintoL (Jul 20, 2017)

sherief83 said:


> UPDATED: 7/19/2017
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I've updated this piece after Fixing a few flaws in it. I'm just looking for mix feedback as it will be part of an album forever and ever. So if any flaws stand out, I definitely want to hear it before its too late



That was just gorgeous. The strings are impeccable... How did you do that "floor noise"? It actually adds a lot of realism. 
I do agree that the brass gives it away. 

I like a lot the counter point in the piece.

I have to accept that I haven't looked into css. This piece will change my point of view. The legatos are celestial. 

Thanks for sharing.

Tinto


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 20, 2017)

as already evaluated well by fer and others, all is well done, orchestrated, and mixed/balanced as I hear it, but it seems the quality of your brass (and not your stacking/arranging as I believe it) is maybe what is the weakest in your orchestral sounds package.
Also the woods sound very good.

So I think that if you exchange your brass with a new or better vi you will be well set for this kind of music.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 22, 2017)

TintoL said:


> That was just gorgeous. The strings are impeccable... How did you do that "floor noise"? It actually adds a lot of realism.
> I do agree that the brass gives it away.
> 
> I like a lot the counter point in the piece.
> ...



Thank you Tinto!

The Noise floor was just a few .wav files I have, Some libraries offer it in their packages as well. (like east west gold orchestral package) I'm also sure you can find some online. 




Silence-is-Golden said:


> as already evaluated well by fer and others, all is well done, orchestrated, and mixed/balanced as I hear it, but it seems the quality of your brass (and not your stacking/arranging as I believe it) is maybe what is the weakest in your orchestral sounds package.
> Also the woods sound very good.
> 
> So I think that if you exchange your brass with a new or better vi you will be well set for this kind of music.



Thank you for your thoughts!

I was considering re doing the entire brass with sample modeling only since its more personal than the combination of it with HB. The other thing that I'm doing is using excess dynamics on the brass. AKA, ff or f range. so maybe just take it into the pianismo range would bring it back to the level of the other instruments. but their "fury" is what attracted me to them. I like it, it says something the way it is. 

We Shall see, I'm sleeping on this take for a month, if I work a new version with calmer brass, I'll bring this thread up again for thoughts


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 22, 2017)

Lovely stuff. Never heard an added noise floor used like that. Great idea.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks Alex, I've been using noise floor on a lot of pieces for the last few years. That being said, it wouldn't be a good idea to use it if you are scoring because that noise is already provided with Dialogue and SFX, but on personal pieces like this, I always want to approximate it to my favorite live conducted pieces as if i'm hearing it performed from master conductors of the past (aka bernstien, karajan, solti, etc)


----------



## thov72 (Jul 23, 2017)

I hear a lot of Wagner in this


----------



## Saxer (Jul 23, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Jetzer (Jul 23, 2017)

Excellent work!


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 23, 2017)

thov72 said:


> I hear a lot of Wagner in this



hmmm, are you saying I'm on his level? lol joking aside, I did mention earlier in the thread that it is a style from the period 1880 to 1890 without being specific so good observation  



Saxer said:


> Excellent!





Jesse Heslinga said:


> Excellent work!



Thank you Saxer and Jesse, Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## TintoL (Aug 1, 2017)

sherief83 said:


> Thank you Tinto!
> 
> The Noise floor was just a few .wav files I have, Some libraries offer it in their packages as well. (like east west gold orchestral package) I'm also sure you can find some online.



Thanks sherief for your answer. I am very impress with the piece. And the noise floor does gives it a lot of reality to it. I actually have the orchestral full edition of east west orchestra. I am going to check those noise recordings. 

Tinto


----------



## PeterN (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Heard the first version. Particularly liked the 'old cinema strings' sound/feeling. The timpani roll at 5:59 sounded somewhat loose. (Was it timpani?) Maybe meant like that. The brass around 7:00 was somewhat 'electric' maybe a cut of the high end there. Anyway overall nice and thanks for uploading.


----------



## sherief83 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you Peter. Yes it was a loose Timpani roll.


----------



## ryans (Aug 2, 2017)

Strings are so dark and beautiful here... delicate and expressive, well done.

Ryan


----------



## sherief83 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Ryan


----------



## monsieurmickey (Sep 13, 2017)

Very beautiful!


----------

